# [SOLVED] i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz



## Pete011-99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just bought the i7 4790k along with the Maximus VII Ranger for my rig.
I updated the bios and started the CPU level up at 4.6 to see what voltage it needed to achieve that setting. I opened up CPUz and found that it was still sitting at 4ghz, I thought it was just low due to inactivity so i ran Intel burn test but it still remained at 4ghz.

Even after a manual overclock it still doesn't register!









Why are only 2 cores and 4 threads recognized?








Thank you for helping me!
Pete


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

stupid question but are you saving your settings in the BIOS?

Also make sure you save it as a profile before saving in the BIOS and see what happens.

After that try disabling the cpu power saving settings like C1E and intel speedstep.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

FYI the devils canyon cpu only goes to 4.4 on turbo as far as I am aware to get 4.8 you need at least 1.45 volts.


----------



## Pete011-99 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*



greenbrucelee said:


> stupid question but are you saving your settings in the BIOS?
> 
> Also make sure you save it as a profile before saving in the BIOS and see what happens.
> 
> After that try disabling the cpu power saving settings like C1E and intel speedstep.


I'm definitely saving the settings and I'll try the profile and the speed step. Ive just right replaced my old Z87 gene and 4670k, do you think it might be some kind of windows problem because of the old drivers and such?

Edit: Just done all those things and the problem still Exists! I'm considering doing a fresh windows install because the bios is definitely set to do 4.8!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

drivers wont affect the cpu.

Which method did you use to update the BIOS?

Have you tried the asus auto overclocking options in the BIOS in the tweaker section?

Are you using a decent cooler because the devils canyon runs hot?


----------



## Pete011-99 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*



greenbrucelee said:


> drivers wont affect the cpu.
> 
> Which method did you use to update the BIOS?
> 
> ...


I'm currently using the 4.8 preset for the overclocking and I'm using a custom water cooling loop!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

which method did you use to update the BIOS?


----------



## Pete011-99 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*



greenbrucelee said:


> which method did you use to update the BIOS?


Downloaded the bios image off the asus website and installed it using the EX flash utility in the bios.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

Try disabling any power settings in windows and see if that helps.

If your BIOS has the option roll back the BIOS to the last version and see what happens.


----------



## Pete011-99 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

After trying all the possible fixes I thought "Might as well re-install" it worked!
[email protected] volts and stable, wont go over that at a safe voltage though!
Thanks for taking the time to assist.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

what did you reinstall?


----------



## Pete011-99 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

Windows, it's seems crazy why this affected it but all is running smoothly now!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: i7 4790K won't turbo or OC past 4Ghz*

It is not uncommon for a Window/Drivers install to have problems. Glad you resolved your issue and thanks for posting back.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

